# Does anyone use wordpress?



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Ive been thinking and planning a new website design, I was wondering if anyone here uses wordpress for their brand or online store and could post the links. I know its for blogs mainly, but could or would it be wise to use wordpress? Im learning a little from it each day, but Im not good with PHP, and Im still learning CSS.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Profit Clothing said:


> Ive been thinking and planning a new website design, I was wondering if anyone here uses wordpress for their brand or online store and could post the links. I know its for blogs mainly, but could or would it be wise to use wordpress? Im learning a little from it each day, but Im not good with PHP, and Im still learning CSS.


Since we have rules against self promotion and link dropping, members can't post links to their wordpress sites.

But to answer your question, yes, some here do use wordpress 

Did you have a specific question about it that you needed help with?


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

No, mainly I just wanted to see some examples of other peoples designs and websites of what they have done in wordpress.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Profit Clothing said:


> No, mainly I just wanted to see some examples of other peoples designs and websites of what they have done in wordpress.


A good place for that might be the wordpress forums. 

There's a lot you can do with wordpress other than a blog. It can power a whole website (at least the content part, not the shopping part).


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

From personal experience, I found it really easy to develop a wordpress site, but I don't fancy it as an option for an e-commerce site. It's handy in the sense that all your posts, etc... get pinged and you get alright traffic with that. There was an addon that would track all of that and that was useful too.

Wordpress I found was easy to use on the back end and easy to update which is probably the best points as a store owner (or soon to be). But from a consumer's point of view, not ideal. The only plus is that they an add comments and such, but I don't see that as adding to your brand image or anything like that.

My personal opinion is to keep wordpress and other blogging software to run t-shirt blogs and the like, as I do think that is needed within the industry... more for the consumer than the seller. And then be pro about your e-commerce setup as that is your shopfront, and if people like your shop and are happy to browse, they should buy.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I have wordpress embedded into my website. I use it strictly as a blog though. Once you get the hang of the CSS it's fairly easy to modify.


----------



## goonatic (Sep 5, 2007)

I use wordpress for blogging. This question has been asked on the wordpress site and is listed in their FAQ's. Wordpress is not (can not easily) be used for ecommerce, since there is no way to keep and store shopping cart information. For a shopping cart to function you need read/write access to cookies or session variables, which you don't have with Wordpress. I can code so I rolled my own e-commerce site with PHP and MySQL.
If you are looking for out of the box ecommerce solutions you could try yahoo stores, monster commerce, or pro stores to name a few. They don't require any knowledge of PHP or database queries. It's a good place to start, eventually you may get better with PHP and MySQL and you can do it yourself which will give you more flexibility.

Good Luck,
Mark


----------



## quixotic (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd like to mention that ther _is_ a shopping cart plugin for wordpress - http://www.instinct.co.nz/?p=16

However, I, personally, don't think it's quite ready for a clothing company website. The shipping pricing options are really lacking. They offer a flat rate price per shirt - as in $5 shipping for one shirt then an additional $5 for another shirt and so on. Not good.

There are a few other features that I don't think it's got yet, like coupon codes (which they say they're working on), and a few other things that I'm having trouble remembering. 

It's definitely got potential though. It's just a little early on yet for me to feel comfortable with.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

quixotic said:


> I'd like to mention that ther _is_ a shopping cart plugin for wordpress - http://www.instinct.co.nz/?p=16
> 
> However, I, personally, don't think it's quite ready for a clothing company website. The shipping pricing options are really lacking. They offer a flat rate price per shirt - as in $5 shipping for one shirt then an additional $5 for another shirt and so on. Not good.
> 
> ...


I really like your website, thats kinda what I had in mind of doing as your overall design. Did you edit it yourself or have someone design it for you?


----------



## quixotic (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks. I did all the design work myself. I also did pretty much all the coding for the shopping cart.

I'm working on a new site with some other shopping cart program though. I haven't decided which yet.


----------

